# PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*

						Seit dem Bestehen von PC Games Hardware suchen wir jedes Jahr die beliebtesten Hersteller und die besten Produkte - das Jahr 2019 bildet natürlich keine Ausnahme. Machen Sie mit bei der PCGH-Leserwahl 2019 und wählen Sie Ihre Favoriten! Die Redaktion hat bereits eine Vorauswahl getroffen, Sie müssen lediglich abstimmen, wer in Ihrer Gunst in Front liegt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Leserwahl 2019: PC-Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!*


----------



## Painkiller (4. Dezember 2019)

Done!  
Mal sehen wer dieses Jahr die ersten Plätze abräumt. War ja kein langweiliges Jahr was Hard- und Software angeht.


----------



## Bongripper666 (4. Dezember 2019)

Bei CPU und GPU wird hier sicherlich AMD siegen. Ich kenne kein Forum, dass in diesen beiden Punkten derart voreingenommen ist.


----------



## Grestorn (4. Dezember 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Bei CPU und GPU wird hier sicherlich AMD siegen. Ich kenne kein Forum, dass in diesen beiden Punkten derart voreingenommen ist.



Bei CPUs auch sicher zurecht. Bei GPUs würde es mich wundern. Das wäre dann wirklich sehr voreingenommen.


----------



## empy (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass ich von allen Spielen die für Spiel des Jahres und Top-Technik vorgeschlagen wurden, gerade mal eins gespielt habe.


----------



## KenSasaki (4. Dezember 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Bei CPU und GPU wird hier sicherlich AMD siegen. Ich kenne kein Forum, dass in diesen beiden Punkten derart voreingenommen ist.



Wieso voreingenommen? Intel hat dieses Jahr einfach NICHTS gebacken bekommen. Klar das bei CPUs AMD vorne steht.
Bei GPUs ist es etwas anders. Da muss man schauen da gönne ich es beiden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Dezember 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Bei CPU und GPU wird hier sicherlich AMD siegen. Ich kenne kein Forum, dass in diesen beiden Punkten derart voreingenommen ist.


Bei CPU gebe ich dir Recht, bei GPU aber nicht. Bei den Grafikkarten kommt AMD immer noch nicht an nVidia vorbei (bei High End) und das obwohl nVidia da gar nicht nachgelegt hat dieses Jahr.


----------



## BojackHorseman (4. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass ich von allen Spielen die für Spiel des Jahres und Top-Technik vorgeschlagen wurden, gerade mal eins gespielt habe.



Das dürfte wohl an zwei Dingen liegen, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen:

1. Guter Spielegeschmack &

2. Zu wenig Zeit für den X-ten Aufguss alter Serien.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass ich von allen Spielen die für Spiel des Jahres und Top-Technik vorgeschlagen wurden, gerade mal eins gespielt habe.



Same here
 nicht erschreckend^^


----------



## ZeXes (4. Dezember 2019)

Wo ist hier Hart behaart ? 

Sorry, aber neben Dubaro der beste in der Branche.

Top Zusammenstellungen zu Top Preisen. Bin etwas enttäuscht von PCGH.


----------



## sfc (4. Dezember 2019)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei CPUs auch sicher zurecht. Bei GPUs würde es mich wundern. Das wäre dann wirklich sehr voreingenommen.



Nicht unbedingt. Nvidia hat ja im Prinzip nur Aufgüsse veröffentlicht. AMD hat mit Navi hingegen was Neues am Start, das auch endlich mal wieder einen Sprung nach vorn macht. Top Produkt mag es nicht im Sinne der maximalen Performance sein, aber es ist beachtlich, dass AMD mit so wenig Kohle noch mal erfolgreich alte Zöpfe abschneiden konnte. Quasi ein neuer Ryzen 1000. 7 nm und PCIe 4.0 sind technisch auch top.


----------



## wuchzael (5. Dezember 2019)

Teilgenommen 

Ich denke der Ryzen 3600 wird die ein oder andere Stimme kriegen. Ich baue auch gleich mal einen zum Testen ein 


Grüße!


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Ich denke der Ryzen 3600 wird die ein oder andere Stimme kriegen. Ich baue auch gleich mal einen zum Testen ein



Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit dem Teil?

Ich würde immer empfehlen lieber 100€ mehr in die Hand zu nehmen und sich einen 3700X zu kaufen. 8 Kerne werden kommendes Jahr ein Must-Have werden.

Teilgenommen hab ich natürlich auch


----------



## Rolk (5. Dezember 2019)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Was haben eigentlich immer alle mit dem Teil?
> 
> Ich würde immer empfehlen lieber 100€ mehr in die Hand zu nehmen und sich einen 3700X zu kaufen. 8 Kerne werden kommendes Jahr ein Must-Have werden.
> 
> Teilgenommen hab ich natürlich auch



84% im PCGH Spieleindex für unter 200 € und läuft auf jedem Poppelboard. Also was mich angeht ist das eine Top Übergangs-CPU, bis man zum Preis des 3700X etwas wesentlich besseres als den 3700X bekommt.


----------



## sunburst1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> 84% im PCGH Spieleindex für unter 200 € und läuft auf jedem Poppelboard. Also was mich angeht ist das eine Top Übergangs-CPU, bis man zum Preis des 3700X etwas wesentlich besseres als den 3700X bekommt.



Jo vermutlich denke ich da zu sehr an die Zukunft. Für die aktuellen Spiele ist das Teil natürlich völlig ausreichend, das stimmt wohl.


----------



## BojackHorseman (5. Dezember 2019)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wo ist hier Hart behaart ?
> 
> Sorry, aber neben Dubaro der beste in der Branche.
> 
> Top Zusammenstellungen zu Top Preisen. Bin etwas enttäuscht von PCGH.



Holy moly & roflmao. Ich hab grad nicht auf Dein Bild geklickt und „hart behaart“ bei google gesucht, um diesen ominösen Hardwareshop zu finden.

Also ich kann nur empfehlen, das nicht zu tun... aus Gründen. Aber gut zu wissen, was die Autokorrektur bei anderen Usern so treibt...

Gemeint ist.... hardwarerat.de


----------



## Fafafin (5. Dezember 2019)

Also für mich ist der Ryzen 5 3600 ganz klar das Produkt des Jahres 2019. Und der Ryzen 7 3700X ist für mich das Produkt des Jahres 2019, dass man 2020/2021 erst richtig schätzen lernen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass ich von allen Spielen die für Spiel des Jahres und Top-Technik vorgeschlagen wurden, gerade mal eins gespielt habe.



Das liegt mit Gewissheit nicht nur an den Spielen. 2019 kam viel Gutes, sowohl AAA als auch Nische. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Das dürfte wohl an zwei Dingen liegen, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen:
> 
> 1. Guter Spielegeschmack &
> 
> 2. Zu wenig Zeit für den X-ten Aufguss alter Serien.



Sind beides gute und vermutlich auch zutreffende Gründe, aber wieso sollten die sich gegenseitig ausschließen?



sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Ich  würde immer empfehlen lieber 100€ mehr in die Hand zu nehmen und sich  einen 3700X zu kaufen. 8 Kerne werden kommendes Jahr ein Must-Have  werden.



Ich glaube, AMD-Fans rüsten einfach gerne auf. Aber im Ernst, für  manche sind 100€ halt einfach eine Stange Geld und die wollen halt _jetzt_  eine spieletaugliche Kiste. Und ob man acht Kerne wirklich so schnell  so dringend brauchen wird, bezweifle ich. Bei CPUs spielt sich alles,  was nicht durch schwache Parallelisierung gebremst wird, auf einem  ziemlich hohen Niveau ab.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das liegt mit Gewissheit nicht nur an den Spielen. 2019 kam viel Gutes, sowohl AAA als auch Nische.



So war das gar nicht gemeint. Ich meinte eher die Tatsache, dass ich kaum hinterherkomme. Ich spiele auch Singleplayertitel eher später als früher. Aus mehreren Gründen.


----------



## Whispercat (6. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, AMD-Fans rüsten einfach gerne auf. Aber im Ernst, für  manche sind 100€ halt einfach eine Stange Geld und die wollen halt _jetzt_  eine spieletaugliche Kiste. Und ob man acht Kerne wirklich so schnell  so dringend brauchen wird, bezweifle ich.



Wenn ich jedesmal einen Euro gekriegt hätte als in den letzten 2 Jahren irgendjemand mit dieser "8 Kerne werden notwendig" Geschichte um die Ecke kam .... tja, dann wäre ich zwar ziemlich sicher nicht Millionär aber ich schätze mal ein Kleinwagen würde drinliegen.


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2019)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedesmal einen Euro gekriegt hätte als in den letzten 2 Jahren irgendjemand mit dieser "8 Kerne werden notwendig" Geschichte um die Ecke kam .... tja, dann wäre ich zwar ziemlich sicher nicht Millionär aber ich schätze mal ein Kleinwagen würde drinliegen.



4 Kerne ohne SMT reichen für einige Spiele heute schon nicht mehr. Und durch die Kern-Inflation durch AMD ist es letztlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch 4 Kerne+SMT nicht mehr reichen, um bestimmte High-End Spiele spiele spielen zu können. 

Ob das nun 2020, 2021 oder 2024 sein wird, weiß ich nicht. Passieren wird es auf jeden Fall. 

Wenn Du es nicht glaubst: Mit einem 1-Kern Prozessor kommst Du heute auch nicht mehr weit. Obwohl seinerzeit auch sehr viele gesagt haben, dass man für Spiele niemals mehr brauchen wird und 2-Kern CPUs für Spiele völlig sinnlos sind.


----------



## empy (6. Dezember 2019)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedesmal einen Euro gekriegt hätte  als in den letzten 2 Jahren irgendjemand mit dieser "8 Kerne werden  notwendig" Geschichte um die Ecke kam .... tja, dann wäre ich zwar  ziemlich sicher nicht Millionär aber ich schätze mal ein Kleinwagen  würde drinliegen.



Leg noch einen Euro für "Singlethreadperformance ist irrelevant" drauf, dann geht auch ein Kombi.



Grestorn schrieb:


> 4 Kerne ohne SMT reichen für einige Spiele heute schon nicht mehr. Und durch die Kern-Inflation durch AMD ist es letztlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch 4 Kerne+SMT nicht mehr reichen, um bestimmte High-End Spiele spiele spielen zu können.



Eine Frage der Zeit ist es sicherlich. Aber ich glaube halt nicht, dass das so schnell geht, wie viele meinen. Nur weil es mehr Kerne gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht zwingend, dass diese alle sinnvoll genutzt werden _und _man die resultierende Performance braucht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Dezember 2019)

Grestorn schrieb:


> 4 Kerne ohne SMT reichen für einige Spiele heute schon nicht mehr. Und durch die Kern-Inflation durch AMD ist es letztlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch 4 Kerne+SMT nicht mehr reichen, um bestimmte High-End Spiele spiele spielen zu können.
> 
> Ob das nun 2020, 2021 oder 2024 sein wird, weiß ich nicht. Passieren wird es auf jeden Fall.



Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man 2021 einige Spiele mit einem 8-Threader nicht mehr spielen kann, oder ob man 2019 einen 12-Threader als unbrauchbar einstuft. Auch sollte man individuelle Ansprüche und vor allem Budgets nicht unterschätzen. Einige von denen, die 2017 gesagt haben, dass man nur noch 8-Kerner kaufen kann und alles andere bald veraltet, tauschen heute ihren 1700X gegen einen 3900X aus. Währenddessen spielt man 4-Kern-Käufer weiter auf seinem 2015er 6700K, ohne etwas von Veraltung zu bemerken.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2019)

Egal, wer hier was schreibt: Es kommt immer auf die Spiele an. 

Wer Kingdom Come, Battlefield 5, Total War: Three Kingdoms und weitere CPU-Töter spielt, weiß, dass Vierkerner nichts für High-Fps-Freunde sind.
Wer hingegen nur Dead Cells, Age of Empires 2 HD und vielleicht Halo Reach zockt, lebt in einer komfortablen Geschmacksblase, bei der Vierkerner noch einige Jahre genügen werden.

Empfehlungen gehen aber immer Richtung Zukunft, also wird niemand ernsthaft einen Vierkerner beim Neukauf empfehlen, wenn man frische Sechskerner wie den Ryzen 5 3600 derart "nachgeschmissen" bekommt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Grestorn (6. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man 2021 einige Spiele mit einem 8-Threader nicht mehr spielen kann, oder ob man 2019 einen 12-Threader als unbrauchbar einstuft.



Na, außer polemischen Agitatoren macht das doch keiner. Ein 6c/12t ist sicher nicht unbrauchbar und noch einige Jahre Top-of-the-Line. 

Aber genauso wie eine solche Aussage polemisch ist, ist auch die Aussage, dass ein 16c völliger Blödsinn wäre, selbst wenn man primär spielt, völlig überflüssig. Die Zeit bleibt ja nicht stehen. Und ich habe es nie bereut, eine Klasse über dem zu kaufen, was zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt nutzbar war.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Auch sollte man individuelle Ansprüche und vor allem Budgets nicht unterschätzen. Einige von denen, die 2017 gesagt haben, dass man nur noch 8-Kerner kaufen kann und alles andere bald veraltet, tauschen heute ihren 1700X gegen einen 3900X aus. Währenddessen spielt man 4-Kern-Käufer weiter auf seinem 2015er 6700K, ohne etwas von Veraltung zu bemerken.



Klar, das Budget spielt eine zentrale Rolle. Genauso wenig wie man auf jemanden herabschauen darf, der sich jede Ausgabe ganz genau überlegen muss, sollte man aber auch nicht mitleidig über diejenigen die Augen verdrehen, die in die Vollen gehen, weil sie Spaß daran haben. Beides ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Deathmachine (6. Dezember 2019)

Uff, die Wahl zwischen Doom Eternal und Cyberpunk 2077 war nicht leicht 

Bei den Energiesparern habe ich die Zen 2 Reihe vermisst. Gerade mit eingeschaltetem Ecomodus bringen die unglaublich viel Leistung für wenig verbrauchte Energie.

Zum Thema 3600 reicht bald nicht mehr:
Es gibt genug Leute, die selten AAA-Games spielen, wenn sie neu rauskommen, bzw. generell eher weniger fordernde Spiele zocken.
Doom Eternal und CP 2077 wird seid langem das erste Mal sein, dass ich ein Game direkt am Release hole - ansonsten gibt es dank Steam sales noch SO viel backlog, dass ich mit den 12 Threads so schnell nicht in Verlegenheit kommen werde.
Vor allem, da ich mir keine High-End-Grafikkarte holen werde und damit eh die meiste Zeit im GPU-Limit hänge. Wieso sollte ich mir dann einen 3700X holen, wenn selbst der 3600 sich noch lange Zeit langweilt?


----------



## empy (6. Dezember 2019)

Deathmachine schrieb:


> Uff, die Wahl zwischen Doom Eternal und Cyberpunk 2077 war nicht leicht



Du hast einfach nicht gut genug für den Test gelernt. Ich fand die Frage total einfach. 

Doom hat das, was es macht quasi perfekt gemacht und ich erwarte das gleiche vom Nachfolger und werde ihn sicher auch irgendwann mal spielen. Aber mich holt das Cyberpunksetting einfach viel mehr ab und mir geben (A)RPGs mehr als pure Shooter. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Was ist es denn bei dir schlussendlich geworden?


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2019)

Was gibt es denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## Deathmachine (6. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nicht gut genug für den Test gelernt. Ich fand die Frage total einfach.
> 
> Doom hat das, was es macht quasi perfekt gemacht und ich erwarte das gleiche vom Nachfolger und werde ihn sicher auch irgendwann mal spielen. Aber mich holt das Cyberpunksetting einfach viel mehr ab und mir geben (A)RPGs mehr als pure Shooter. Ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache. Was ist es denn bei dir schlussendlich geworden?



Bei Doom war das Pacing verbesserungswürdig (man kam wo hin -> Gegner spawnen in Wellen -> weiter zur nächsten Area), mit Eternal soll man viel mehr in Gegnerhorden "reinlaufen", was das Spiel nochmal Aktionreicher machen sollte.
Zusammen mit den generellen Verbesserungen und Erweiterungen wie den Grappling Hook erwarte ich schon, dass Doom Eternal nochmal deutlich cooler wird als Doom 2016.
Zumindest, wenn Mick Gordon wieder beim Soundtrack abgeht wie 2016. 

Trotzdem ist es auch bei mir Cyberpunk geworden, da ich auf das Spiel einfach viel mehr gehyped bin und mir seit Deus Ex HR (MD war einfach nicht gut) einfach was in diesem grandiosen Genre fehlt.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab auch für den Ryzen 3600 gestimmt, P/L dürfte hier einfach am besten sein. Trotzdem würde ich mir keine CPU mehr mit einer einstelligen Kernzahl kaufen.

Und wenn das Tempo so anhält, wird meine Antwort nächstes Jahr vermutlich sein "... würde ich mir keine CPU mehr mit einer zweistelligen Kernzahl kaufen"... 


Wehe CP2077 wird nicht hammermegasupergeil... *zappel*


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (7. Dezember 2019)

So...... brav ausgefüllt
nächstes Jahr nochma


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. Dezember 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab auch für den Ryzen 3600 gestimmt, P/L dürfte hier einfach am besten sein. Trotzdem würde ich mir keine CPU mehr mit einer einstelligen Kernzahl kaufen.
> Und wenn das Tempo so anhält, wird meine Antwort nächstes Jahr vermutlich sein "... würde ich mir keine CPU mehr mit einer zweistelligen Kernzahl kaufen"...
> 
> Wehe CP2077 wird nicht hammermegasupergeil... *zappel*



Same here.

Aber bei CP bin ich mittlerweile eher skeptisch. ^^


----------



## Oldtekkno (8. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man 2021 einige Spiele mit einem 8-Threader nicht mehr spielen kann, oder ob man 2019 einen 12-Threader als unbrauchbar einstuft. Auch sollte man individuelle Ansprüche und vor allem Budgets nicht unterschätzen. Einige von denen, die 2017 gesagt haben, dass man nur noch 8-Kerner kaufen kann und alles andere bald veraltet, tauschen heute ihren 1700X gegen einen 3900X aus. Währenddessen spielt man 4-Kern-Käufer weiter auf seinem 2015er 6700K, ohne etwas von Veraltung zu bemerken.



Sie tauschen aus, weil sie Spaß an der Technik haben, nicht weil es notwendig ist.   Ich habe meinen Ryzen 5 1600 seit Mai 2017 und bemerke auch nichts von Veraltung ... und er wird vermutlich noch einige Jahre bei mir weiterleben dürfen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (8. Dezember 2019)

@Oldtekkno
Is aber auch ein feines Stück Hardware der R5 1600.
Sehe hier auch keinen Grund ihn auszubauen .
BTT:
RDR2 technisch, Rebel Galaxy wegen dem unfassbar guten Gameplay und 
CP77 klar des must have 2020 <3.
Hardware des Jahres is für mich der 3970 und P/L der 3600.


----------



## Whispercat (8. Dezember 2019)

Grestorn schrieb:


> 4 Kerne ohne SMT reichen für einige Spiele heute schon nicht mehr. Und durch die Kern-Inflation durch AMD ist es letztlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch 4 Kerne+SMT nicht mehr reichen, um bestimmte High-End Spiele spiele spielen zu können.



Nun, möglicherweise. Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen dass es mit dem i7-980 / Phenom II X6 1090T die beide 2010 rauskamen bereits seit fast 10 Jahren 6 Kern Desktop CPUs gibt und trotzdem benutzen manche Leute fast ein Jahrzehnt später immer noch 4 Kern CPUs.  Klar gibt es dafür manigfaltige Gründe unter anderem das die Konsole wegen ihrer Limitierung der Entwicklung im Weg stand oder das Spiele generell nicht so einfach/nicht notwendigerweise so zu parallelisieren sind das man von vielen Kernen profitiert hätte. Was ich damit sagen will, nur weil AMD Intel grade in der Kernzahl aussticht bedeutet das nicht automatisch das 6 Kern CPUs in einem Jahr obsolet sind.  



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ob das nun 2020, 2021 oder 2024 sein wird, weiß ich nicht. Passieren wird es auf jeden Fall.



Das bestreitet auch niemand. Nur nicht in der Geschwindigkeit wie manche Leute offensichtlich gerne hätten.


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab auch für den Ryzen 3600 gestimmt, P/L dürfte hier einfach am besten sein. Trotzdem würde ich mir keine CPU mehr mit einer einstelligen Kernzahl kaufen.



Gemessen an den nextKonsolen sollten doch 8c16t ne Weile reichen. Vllt. erlebt ja der 2700nonX ne Renaissance.
Eigentlich müssen ja nur die schlechten Gameengines mal weniger genutzt werden.
Das einige Devs kein gescheites MT für moderne CPUs hinbekommen ist ein Trauerspiel. 
Sowas müsste noch härter in den Reviews kritisiert werden.


----------



## empy (11. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müssen ja nur die schlechten Gameengines mal weniger genutzt werden.



Das hilft nur bedingt. Wenn die Logik des Spiels nicht auch parallelisiert ist, dann kann die auch limitieren. Dann hilft die beste Engine nichts.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Egal, wer hier was schreibt: Es kommt immer auf die Spiele an.
> 
> Wer Kingdom Come, Battlefield 5, Total War: Three Kingdoms und weitere CPU-Töter spielt, weiß, dass Vierkerner nichts für High-Fps-Freunde sind.
> Wer hingegen nur Dead Cells, Age of Empires 2 HD und vielleicht Halo Reach zockt, lebt in einer komfortablen Geschmacksblase, bei der Vierkerner noch einige Jahre genügen werden.
> ...



Ich glaube KCD ist allgemein nichts für High-Fps-Freunde 
(läuft aber laut Dave auf einem 7700K im Schnitt schneller als auf einem 1800X. Genauso wie die beiden anderen genannten Titel *scnr* )

Neukaufen sollte man trotzdem 2600, 3600, 3700X oder 3900X, je nach Budget. Zen2 ist geil (und der 2600 spottbillig), unabhängig von der Kernzahl.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Dezember 2019)

Habe mich in letzter Zeit zu wenig mit HW beschäftigt und da ich einen Laptop nutze, kann ich viele Kategorien nicht wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Lotto (16. Dezember 2019)

Mir fehlt ebenfalls die Antwortmöglichkeit der Stimmenthaltung für bestimmte Kategorien.
Ich interessiere mich quasi Null für Komplettsysteme. Das einzige was ich (von der Arbeit) weiß: die von Dell sind überteuert und kaum aufrüstbar (da eigenes Mainboard-Layout mit eigenem Stromanschluß, d.h. es geht nur ein Dell Netzteil). Hab nun einfach alternate angekreuzt, weil mir der Laden sympathisch ist. Kann aber nicht Sinn und Zweck der Wahl sein.
Ansonsten verkommen einige Kategorien nämlich zu einem "Bliebtheitsranking", wobei es doch eigentlich um eine Produktwahl für Produkte geht die 2019 erschienen sind.

Desweiteren halte ich es für wenig sinnvoll alle Ryzen der dritten Generation gegeneinander antreten zu lassen, da es für mich eine Technologie ist und es logisch ist, dass ein R7 3700X nunmal schneller als ein R5 3600 ist, wobei letzterer auch logischerweise eine besseres P/L-Verhältnis hat. Selbiges gilt für Nvidias Grafikchips etc.
Bei Mäusen & Co soll man dagegen nur den Hersteller wählen. Warum hier nicht die neuen Modelle aus 2019 gegeneinander antreten lassen. Auch dadurch verkommt diese Kategorie wieder zu einem "Das hab ich auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen"-Wettbewerb. So hab ich dort für Logitech gestimmt, weil ich ne G400s hab, die schon seit einigen Jahren ihren Dienst tut, und damit rein gar nichts mit dem Produktjahr 2019 zu tun hat.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gemessen an den nextKonsolen sollten doch 8c16t ne Weile reichen. Vllt. erlebt ja der 2700nonX ne Renaissance.



z.Bsp. so: FEM FX
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spie...ek-Materialphysik-CPU-Multithreading-1339520/

Für das eingesparte Budget dann ne 5700 statt 5500xt und zukunftsischer unterwegs sein.
(da kann sich AMD die teuren X570 an die Wand nageln)


----------



## Regenerator (22. Dezember 2019)

Von 30 Fragen befasst sich keine einzige mit dem Thema VR?

Ich weiß, ein Nischenprodukt, andere Nischen wurden jedoch bedient...


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. Dezember 2019)

Lustig!

gehe ich auf den link, habe ich angeblich bereits an der Umfrage teilgenommen ...

Nun ja, wenn das ein Einzelfall ist, wird es nicht viel ausmachen ... hoffe, da liegt kein Problem vor ...


----------

